# Don't Forget Wyoming Hunter Management Permission Slips



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a reminder for Utahns that hunt in Southwest Wyoming:

Many Utahns hunt in southwest Wyoming, especially Uinta and Lincoln counties. Much of the land is private, within the "checkerboard" slot centering on the Union Pacific Railroad. The Wyoming Game & Fish, in cooperation with numerous private landowners, have set up Hunter Management Access (HMA) permission slip areas under the Private Lands, Public Wildlife (PLPW), system.

To hunt, or access, these lands one must have and display the appropriate permission slip(s). Follow the link: http://gf.state.wy.us/plpwhmprogram/frmtHome.aspx

Info signs and sign posts can be found throughout the HMA areas. If you access these lands to hunt big game, small game, game birds, waterfowl, or varmints without the permission slip you can be ticketed and fined.

Non-resident hunters are always welcome in Wyoming. The Wyoming Game and Fish Dept. derives close to 65% of it's operating revenue from non-residents. Utahns, as a whole, exhibit sportsmanlike conduct afield, sometimes out-shining Wyoming's hunting population.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent headsup Brother Goob. A document easily neglected. Thanks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great post. I like the stat about 65% of the revenue being generated my non residents. I will be buying a two day fishing license in a week. Happy to do it. Wyoming seems to have a lot of opportunity and good people.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew 1 of the 25 special permission slips for the Medicine Butte Hunter Management Area - 168 Deer Unit.....And an archery permission slip for the same hunt area.

That is a good thing.

Hee Haw!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I drew 1 of the 25 special permission slips for the Medicine Butte Hunter Management Area - 168 Deer Unit.....And an archery permission slip for the same hunt area.
> 
> That is a good thing.
> 
> Hee Haw!


Goodonya and; have a great bowhunt!!


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

My hunting buddy and I were lucky enough to draw the Butte and coyote creek. Now were going to have to decide where to spend more of our time. Good luck and hold out for a good one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bottomwatcher said:


> My hunting buddy and I were lucky enough to draw the Butte and coyote creek. Now were going to have to decide where to spend more of our time. Good luck and hold out for a good one.


I also have the Butte, good luck.


----------

